# Trimming eyelashes



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Are they actually lashes, or are you referring to long whiskers above/near the eye? If lashes, no.


----------



## Katarina (Jan 19, 2011)

I did not mean the long white whiskers. I mean lashes, he has 2-3 of them about 1/2 to 3/4" long above each eye.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Katarina said:


> I did not mean the long white whiskers. I mean lashes, he has 2-3 of them about 1/2 to 3/4" long above each eye.


Are they attached to the edge of the upper lid? Can you post a photo?


----------



## Katarina (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes, exactly. I can't post a picture right now, but maybe later today.



Pointgold said:


> Are they attached to the edge of the upper lid? Can you post a photo?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Is it like this, from Allan's Girl's post, or are they growing out of the button above the eye? http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...s/66135-molly-eye-lashes-fluffy-slippers.html


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

This is probably not recommended, but when Jacks gets those stray lashes (he gets 1 or 2 super long lashes on the one side, upper lid), I usually snip them.


----------



## Katarina (Jan 19, 2011)

This looks more like the whiskers. Cody's lashes are growing out of the bottom of the eye lid.



mylissyk said:


> Is it like this, from Allan's Girl's post, or are they growing out of the button above the eye? http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...s/66135-molly-eye-lashes-fluffy-slippers.html


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

This could be (and without seeing it I am certainly only guessing) distichiasis, which is extra eyelashes. Granted, they are usually short and stubby, which can be irritating and painful, but they can also have a few that are longer, and softer and won't cause any problems. I am perhaps overly cautious about ophthalmological issues, having a dog with PU, but I'd be inclined not to trim or pluck any actual lashes (whiskers are another story) especially if there is no irritation, tearing, rubbing, etc. They'll just grow back anyway.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I thought that distichiasis only grows like on the inside of the lid? Or in the wrong place? 

The one or two I'm snipping back are growing right in line with the other lashes.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Megora said:


> I thought that distichiasis only grows like on the inside of the lid? Or in the wrong place?
> 
> The one or two I'm snipping back are growing right in line with the other lashes.


They usually emerge from the opening or duct of the meibomian gland but can occur anywhere along the lid. There can be more than one hair in a single duct, sometimes a entire extra row along the lid. They are usually short and can be stiff, and often grow in an abnormal position, rubbing on the cornea. They can also be longer and soft/silky and not cause any real problem. It takes a veterinarian to diagnose the severity and determine if they need to be removed. Plucking is temporary. Surgery is an option if the lashes are causing problems.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My Mantha has the most beautiful long eyelashes. They are not distichia. I do not cut them.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> My Mantha has the most beautiful long eyelashes. They are not distichia. I do not cut them.


I would never, either.


----------



## Katarina (Jan 19, 2011)

Cody's are also growing in the line with the other lashes. I will keep an eye on it. I would prefer not to cut them off, they are beautiful. I wish I had eyelashes like that .



Megora said:


> I thought that distichiasis only grows like on the inside of the lid? Or in the wrong place?
> 
> The one or two I'm snipping back are growing right in line with the other lashes.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Katarina said:


> Cody's are also growing in the line with the other lashes. I will keep an eye on it. I would prefer not to cut them off, they are beautiful. I wish I had eyelashes like that .


If it were my eye lashes, I would simply pluck the long weirdos out.  Because this is my baby, I'm using the scissors to snip the 1-2 very long hairs. 

It's been a couple months since I spotted those long ones though. I'm hoping that means they are gone for good.


----------



## Danny Way (10 mo ago)

mylissyk said:


> Is it like this, from Allan's Girl's post, or are they growing out of the button above the eye? Molly - Eye lashes and fluffy slippers


Yes trim those. It’s pretty gross. Like an old man with bushy eyebrows and ear hair.


----------

